# Anyone ever make their own foams



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I was just curious if anyone has ever attempted to make their own foam tires. I have lots of rims and don't run rubber specially on my buggy. Any ideas where to get the foam?

thanks 

DJ


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

eupracer said:


> I was just curious if anyone has ever attempted to make their own foam tires. I have lots of rims and don't run rubber specially on my buggy. Any ideas where to get the foam?
> 
> thanks
> 
> DJ


You didn't say what size buggy but Calandra racing concepts has a large selection of foams including 1/8 scale.:dude:


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry I meant to add the 1/10th but I'm mainly just looking at it for something to do. Another project while we are down for the summer


----------



## 1997transam (Feb 9, 2008)

If you want foam tires mounted for the 10th buggy. You can contact Larry's performace R/C. I know they sale them for Losi and AE. 
Larry's Performance R/C's
42246 Mound Rd.
Sterling Heights, MI 48314
586-997-4840
[email protected]


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

any ideas where to get the foam from to mount on my own buggy rims?

sorry it's been a while since I've been on hobbytalk


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

www.rc4less.com has foam donuts and I get donuts for my shop from www.tm-rc-racingcomponents.com


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

jaco sells foam donuts for 1/10 pan car rims. thats what I usually used in the past . I used an old axle from my b4 to make an arbor to chuck up in my drill press to remove the bead walls on the rim so it's flat and it also works nice for trueing them . to true the foams I would clamp my dremel tool up in the drill pess vise at the desired O.D. of the foam and use a coarse sanding drum with the dremel at medium rpms and just use the drill press to make passes along the sanding drum. it works nice and is pretty accurate to get repeat size from tire to tire.


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

that's awesome. thank you all for the replies and ideas I just ordered up some foam donuts and I still have some pan car rims for trueing them up

thanks again

dj


----------

